# :: ECS Tuning :: Selection of Motor Oil (Pentosin, Motul, Eneos, Total, Lubro Moly) - Now Available!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

ECS Tuning is proud to present enthusiasts with a large selection of motor oil from a variety of manufactures!
In addition to our popular ECS Oil Service Kits, we are happy to announce the addition of motor oil from a variety of different manufactures. 
ECS now stocks motor oil from the following manufactures:
*Pentosin
Motul
Eneos
Total
Lubro Moly
Royal Purple*
The next time you are ready to do an oil change, make sure to take a look at our selection! Most oils are available in both 1 liter and 5 liter quantities. Here are a few samples!
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif
*For a complete list of motor oil available for your specific make / model, please navigate to the MAINTENANCE > ENGINE section of our website under your specific model.*








*Pentosin Pento High 5w-40 Synthetic Motor Oil*
















*Pentosin SPEED 0w-30 Synthetic Motor Oil*
















*Motul 8100 5w-40 X-Cess*
















*Motul Specific 5w-30 504.00 / 507.00*















[/url]
*Total Quartz 9000 Energy 5w40*
















*Lubro Moly Voll-Synthese Fully Synthetic Motor Oil*


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Selection of Motor Oil (Pentosin, Motul, Eneos, Total, ... (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Nice, is Total the same as ELF Exellium NF?
Also, what's up with all that vw unapproved oil like Royal Purple and Eneos


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Selection of Motor Oil (rajvosa71000)*

The Total Quartz Energy 9000 5w40 is what ELF Exellium NF 5w-40 was. All of the oil we have available on the website is A3 rated, some of the oil companies have not paid for VAG testing to get the 502.00 approval, the A3 rating is what to look for in an oil to meet the necessary requirements of European engines. The majority of the oil we carry has been VAG approved and will always be noted in the description.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Selection of Motor Oil (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Nice, I might try Lubro Molly on my next oil change http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## burnnxs (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Selection of Motor Oil (Pentosin, Motul, Eneos, Total, ... (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

OH KOOL they are all the same stuff in a different container with fancy little graphics! 
WILL I SEE ANY difference in my application FOR $10 a QUART ? I DON'T THINK SO


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Selection of Motor Oil (burnnxs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burnnxs* »_OH KOOL they are all the same stuff in a different container with fancy little graphics! 
WILL I SEE ANY difference in my application FOR $10 a QUART ? I DON'T THINK SO









Do a UOA


----------



## burnnxs (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Selection of Motor Oil (rajvosa71000)*

I Do not know what OUD means ?


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Selection of Motor Oil (burnnxs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burnnxs* »_I Do not know what OUD means ?

It's UOA (Used Oil Analysis).
You can send a sample after your oil change and they will run a test, it will tell you what you need to know about the condition of your engine and how it's wearing.
Establishes the levels of wear metals, silicon, and additives present in the oil. Also checks for coolant and fuel present in the oil.
It will also tell you viscosity of the oil.
It's not bad for 23 bucks.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Selection of Motor Oil (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_Nice, I might try Lubro Molly on my next oil change http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Selection of Motor Oil (burnnxs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burnnxs* »_
WILL I SEE ANY difference in my application FOR $10 a QUART ? I DON'T THINK SO









ignorance http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the orders everyone!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ghostinator (Aug 16, 2008)

Great selection! I was about to place an order but found outii can get lubromoly for 8 bucks a quart locally


----------

